# Finished the '06 TCR Adv build today...



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

*Finished the '06 TCR Adv build 15.36 lbs*

'06 TCR Advanced frameset. USE Alien carbon seatpost, Ultegra Octalink BB with FSA carbon Team Issue crankset, KMC chain, Ultegra derailleurs, levers, brakes, Dura-Ace cassette. WTB saddle. ITM stem & bar, Arundel Dave-O cages. Dura-Ace wheelset, Halo bolt-on skewers, Continental GP4000S 700 x 23 tires with Maxxis Flyweight butyl tubes. Performance mag/ti pedals. Garmin 500. 

Pic via link in sig!


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Sexy!


----------

